# Contact Info for Dardeau at Pesce?



## WildBoar (Aug 11, 2017)

Anyone have contact info for Andre, or know if he is still at Pesche?

My dad and his brothers and sister are currently in NOLA for a couple of days, and are going there for dinner tonight. It would be great if they could say hello.

Thanks,


----------



## labor of love (Aug 11, 2017)

He works in the AM. I had his number but lost it when I got a new phone.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 11, 2017)

But yeah, he still works there.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Aug 15, 2017)

Is he even still active here?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 15, 2017)

Nope. I guess he completed his kit &#128512;


----------

